# Dagger Nomad vs LL Jefe



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new creek boat. Any thoughts on which boat is better? I'm about to move back east so I'll mainly be running class 4/5 pool drop in lower volume water. I weigh 180 lbs so I'm probably in the ideal weight range for either one.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

*nomad vs. jefe'*

I had a Nomad 8.1 for 2 years and moved over to a Jefe' last year. Great move for me. Jefe' is more stable surfaces, faster, does not back ender, more roomy, more storage space, better outfitting, doesn't leak. Need I say more? Regular runs I do are Vallecito and Baker's Box, Jefe is wayy better in Baker's and I just feel better overall in class V with the Jefe.
Cheers
my 2 cents
Mike


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Jefe*

Having used both only a small amount, here is my opinion: Jefe. 

The Dagger outfitting is super cheap these past few years, and as a result is both leaky and less comfortable. They use only 2 screws to mount the sides of the seat, and the system they have developed leaks terribly b/c they can't stay tight. In contrast, the Jefe is like sitting in a comfy chair, doesn't leak, and lasts longer.

As far as general characteristics, the Jefe is a boat that loves to spin. Lots of sculling strokes, open faced and closed faced draw strokes, etc. Since it seems to not need as much carving, I find it easier to control very quickly in a pinch.

I also like the Jackson Rocker. Requires more carving than the Jefe, has an amazing secondary stability, autoboof, doesn't backflip you hitting huge waves head on, etc. I like the engineering of the outfitting being so freakin simple (an also doesn't leak- no screw holes through the shell), but apparently the Jefe outfitting will last longer and is definitely more comfortable. The Jackson uses the nicer plastic (bi-lateral matrix or whatnot). The downside to the Jackson plastic is if one puts a hole in the boat it is not patchable (via blowtorch). Lighter boat. 

Dave


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

If you are carrying gear which of course you should. pin kit, etc. with a weight of 180, you owe it to yourself to at least try out the grande before deciding.


----------



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

*jefe grande*

Yeah def try the Grande. It's bigger but doesn't paddle all that much bigger. It makes moves easier and keeps you up out of the water a little better. It's also a bit faster. Get the Jefe or Grande and you'll be super happy.

That said... I can't really say anything bad about the nomad except they leak. Both paddle good.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had a nomad for the past couple of years. Though leaky, I love the design. It does exactly what I want it to do, boofing, speed, turns, etc. Can't say much about the Jefe either way.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

*Jefe*

Myself and two others I know are in love with our Grande's!! Go with the bigger boat. It definitely doesn't feel like your paddling that big of a boat. I didn't care all that much for the old Jefe but I frickin *love* this thing. And ya the outfitting is the best I've ever sat in, IMO.


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

How much do you way flowtorch? I fluctuate between 170-180 without gear and I'm worried the grande might be a little too big for me.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

*Jefe*

Just go one and I like it. I'm 6-1, 175 and I definitely think that the Jefe is big enough. Floats me really high. I definitely don't think that I need any more volume at my size.


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

I have paddled both boats and I think that I am making the move to the Nomad. I really like the Jefe design but the plastic is stiff and loves to crack. I think that Nomad plastic is much better though it is leaky. The Nomad 8.5 is an awesome boat for sure, but the Jefe is definitely a classic great design.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i enjoy my jefe.... it boats amazing. its like sitting in a lazy-boy. but it responds very quick. great for low volume and big water creeking. turns quick in the tight must make moves and gets to full speed quickley


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

anyone know if dagger is going to update the nomad anytime soon? seem's like it's overdue.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

If it ain't broke...


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I love my nomad 8.5 but it is broken! Six inch crack under right knee. I am looking for a used 8.5 or a Mega-rocker. 6'-4" 215 lbs. I don't know anything about the Grande


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jefe hands down.*

I paddled a Nomad 8.1 for three years on various runs (including Vallecito, Baker's, Second Gorge Lime Creek, Rio Brazos) and always had fun, although a gallon of water sloshing around in the bottom of the boat was a nuisance. 

This year I replaced the Nomad with a Jefe. After moving the seat forward, I like it a lot better than the Nomad. It is more comfortable, boofs better, is faster, rides higher, and is dry. I'm 5'10" and 170 pounds. 

If these are your only two choices, then go with the Jefe. But the world is full of options.

Shawn Fullmer aka The Professor


----------

